# American Amateur Retriever Club Fall Licensed Field Trial



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Heard the Q started off with a DBL and blind and that only 5 out of 20 did it well.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Only 5 back for the waterblind.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Owie!!
Really???

Sue


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe they will start the derby today)


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Are the nooses hanging from the trees yet?
Only 5 out of 20 for the WB? WOW.
What were the tests?


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Maybe the judges had a great setup and 15 of the dogs were not ready for a double and a blind. I hate to hear bitching by the internet fan club.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Could be, no bitchin here.;-)
Sue


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Just heard my good friend Chris Byers with his great dog #8 Bell won the Q. WOW


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series
2,3,5,8,10,11,12,15,19,22,28,29,31,34,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,48,49,50,51,53,54,55,56,61,62,64,65,69,70,71

38 total


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> Maybe the judges had a great setup and 15 of the dogs were not ready for a double and a blind. I hate to hear bitching by the internet fan club.


It's not bitching Chad; but an observation. You've been there and seen it yourself, as have I.

But you are quite correct; 15 dogs were not ready for this Q.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Waterbug said:


> Only 5 back for the waterblind.


Actually, 6 were back for the WB, and 5 back to the last series. There were 25-30 m.p.h. winds out there today. Made it difficult for all.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to Bobby Smith and Jake on their 2nd


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Waterbug said:


> Congrats to Bobby Smith and Jake on their 2nd


Very cool! Go Bobby!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual Congrats to:

Chris Byers and Bell - First
Bobby Smith and Jake - Second
Ken Mattson and Sully - Third
John Gassner and Annie - Fourth

The land series was challenging but doable...the folks listed above proved it was doable! For me and my dog: It ate our lunch and I blame myself as the trainer for not having my dog prepared for the setup we faced. 

Thanks to Tim Thurby and Brooks Gibson for giving up their time to watch our dogs and set up the tests! 

Chris


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Chris thanks for the insider information, you hit the nail on the head. Two people gave up their weekend to judge. Trying to find judges is hard, then if they hear bitching they might not want to do it again. Richard you are also right I have a small list of people I wouldn't run under again. But my list is not made of judges who setup demanding and challenging setups. Is has more to do with how they placed and did their Callbacks. We all need to sit in the seat with the book more often than most of us do.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations to the winner and the placements.

I think it's our friend Mike Lardy that said, "Don't go to a trial and be over whelmed"


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bobby, Jake, John and Annie!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind
2,3,5,8,10,11,15,19,22,31,36,38,40,41,43,44,50,53,55,56,61,62,65,69,70

25 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series
3,8,10,15,19,31,36,38,41,43,44,50,55,56,62,65

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND

3,7,12,14,18,23,26,27,29,30,32,37,39,40,43,47,51,52,53

19 total

Last we heard was that the Amateur waterblind was going to run at the Gierman's at 8am


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Brenda said:


> AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND
> 
> 3,7,12,14,18,23,26,27,29,30,32,37,39,40,43,47,51,52,53
> 
> ...


That's the same number they came back with to do the double land blind.

Open had 16 back for the water marks I think.

My thanks to all the judges and club members for their efforts. This is a small club with very limited options for grounds. They and the judges are doing the best they can under the circumstances.

The Open and Am. judges set up very fair tests and did not pencil whip. Very fair callbacks.

Tim and Brooks set up a very tough first series. They said that was the best test the could do with the field they had. They were more than generous with callbacks and very fair with placements. Chris, Bobby and Ken and Dick all had very nice dogs making it to the last series.

I will work on almost-retired memory guns into the wind and goal post blinds in between the marks. I will also work on casting away from very visible blind planter blind hides that are down wind of the blind before I run one of their Q's again. I also have things to train for in the the other stakes. No blue for me this weekend!

Training not complaining regards
John


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results
1st- #43 Juice H/Dave Smith O/Jim Harvey
2nd-#38 Ike H/Dave Ward O/Craig Crumer
3rd-#44 Buttons H/Pat Burns O/Mac & Lynne DuBose
4th-#41 Jessie H/Andy Attar O/ Lindy Dewert (Titled FC)

RJ-#19 Nate H/Pat Burns O/Jeff Schuett

Jams- 8,15,31,36,56,62,65

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series
3,7,14,23,29,40,43,51,52,53

10 total


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations to Juice, Dave & Jim. Stella says congrats to brother Juice too!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to Go Bobby and Jake!!! It has been a good summer for you. Also a huge congrats to John Gassner and Andy Whitely for their Q 4th. They work hard and it is paying off.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open results
> 1st- #43 Juice H/Dave Smith O/Jim Harvey
> 2nd-#38 Ike H/Dave Ward O/Craig Crumer
> 3rd-#44 Buttons H/Pat Burns O/Mac & Lynne DuBose
> ...


*Congrats to Lindy DeWert on her New FC!!! Jessie has more go than any bitch.... and the last series of this test had her name on it! *

*Congrats to Andy Attar & Autumn Run on making Another Fine FC!!!!!*


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A Huge Congratulations To The Juice Man, Dave And Jim And Just As Huge Congratulations To Jessie, Lindy And Andy!!!!!
Way To Go Dogs And People!!!!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Does the 2nd for "Ike" give him his FC as well???
Sue


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Does the 2nd for "Ike" give him his FC as well???
> Sue


 yes it does


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results
1st-#23 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#7 Pride O/H Bobby Smith
3rd-#52 Blue O/H Sharon Gierman
4th-#53 Desi O/H Rick Wilke
RJ-#40 Spike O/H Deb Stukey

Jams-3,14,29

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results
1st-#3 Smudge O/H Fred Kampo
2nd-#2 Doc O/H Chris Van Eimeren
3rd-#9 Buddy O/H Jerry Kamphuis
4th-#5 Jaws O/H William Leitner
RJ -#8 Lottie O/H Trey Lawrence

No Jams

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

That open win qualifies Juice for the Nat'l. Great last few weeks for those littermates. 3x 1sts & a 2nd between Juice (open win), Freeway (open win) & Stella (open win & 2nd). Lorri O. has got to be feeling good about her Chopper x Keliah breeding. I'd guess Sister Pink (DNC) ought to be showing up with a win soon too.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Granddaddy said:


> That open win qualifies Juice for the Nat'l. Great last few weeks for those littermates. 3x 1sts & a 2nd between Juice (open win), Freeway (open win) & Stella (open win & 2nd). Lorri O. has got to be feeling good about her Chopper x Keliah breeding. I'd guess Sister Pink (DNC) ought to be showing up with a win soon too.


Thanks Becky and David!

Yes, it's been a great month Dave, but don't forget, it all started with YOU. When you stepped up there and ran Ms. Stella yourself and picked up that 2nd! You got the ball rolling!

Yes, Lori, sure knew what she was doing!!!

Onward to Mississippi.

 Jim


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Jim...Congratulations!!! Couldn't happen to a better guy.

Scott


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Jim,

I'm so happy that Dave and the Juicebox put together a win. I told you Dave said Juice had a nice land series on Friday! I just wish I'd have seen him run it.

If you talk to Don Bovers, speaking of the first, I did get to see Pat Burns handle Hoke on that one...little hunt on the left retired, but he absolutely threaded the needle and hammered that up over the mound, catch the piece of water, drive up the little hillside, long retired memory bird. 

Congrats to the team Orange Grove!

Chris


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to Chris and "Doc", son of Clyde, amateur trained and handled for your second in the Derby. 

Earl


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Pride and Bobby on the 2nd with Pride. Great weekend with a 2nd in Amat. and 2nd in the Q.


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Way to go Doc and Chris another derby career for another fluffy.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> This is a small club with very limited options for grounds.


Quoted for truth, and thank you for saying it.

Great people trying to overcome a list of challenges.

God bless them.


----------



## Don Bovers (Oct 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!

Jim Harvey and Juice

Ken Neil and Windy

Fred Kampo and Smudge

Pat Burns with Buttons (M&L DuBose) and Nate(Jeff Schuett)

Chris, thanks for the kind words about Hoke (we've got a lot to learn). Good luck to you and Bus for the rest of the year.

Don


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Way to go Chris and Doc on your 2nd in the Derby!

Another "shining star" golden for Chris who has done all his own training! Nice job!

Michelle & Dixie


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

I would like to thank Dave Sniegowski and Vicki Worthington for all their help in the Q and Derby, also Sharon Long for help in the Q and Trey Lawrence, Bill Leitner, Bridgette Carlsen, and Jerry Kamphuis for their bird throwing abilities in the Derby. 

American Am. club has very limited grounds and the minor stakes gets the last thing available so it is a challenge of your abilities to set up solid tests. 

Thanks for all the hospitality by Hal and Sharon Geirman. 

I also won $900 blaying blackjack at Harrahs in Joliet, Il. Friday night so I had a very enjoyable weekend. Got along great with my co-judge Tim Thurby also.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Huge congrats to Jim, Lori and Juice!!
Keilah is smiling down on all her fabulous kids....


----------



## brk (May 3, 2009)

Allright Bobby Smith. Thats great. Good luck in the future with both yellow dawgs. Y'all did better than Ole Miss did this weekend. Ha.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open results
> 1st- #43 Juice H/Dave Smith O/Jim Harvey
> 2nd-#38 Ike H/Dave Ward O/Craig Crumer
> 3rd-#44 Buttons H/Pat Burns O/Mac & Lynne DuBose
> ...


Way to Go Jim, Dave and Juice !!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Very nice Bobby....congrats !!


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Nice tests you sat up for what little area you had to work with.........thank you for taking the time to judge...regards Bill Leitner


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

lots of fun .challenging test in derby and am.thanks to all involved in making it go,and to the judges for putting on a quality stake.great job.


----------

